# Solved: Network window cannot access, "network settings have been changed"



## bnewcol (May 6, 2011)

I am trying to access my Network settings and when I go to System Prefs and Network, I see the Network settings box but a message pulls up on top of it that says "your network settings have been changed by another application" and when I hit OK on that message box, the message reappears and does not go away no matter how many times I click OK. How do I get rid of that to access my network settings? How can I tell what application has taken over my settings? I also cannot close network settings and when I try to Quit System Preferences it won't let me because that message box is there waiting for me to click OK. I have to force quit sys prefs. Thank you.
Thank you.


----------



## bnewcol (May 6, 2011)

I did some research, turns out an update awhile back that Apple put out screwed up everyone's network settings. Here is a link to the answer if anyone else has found this problem
http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-27175-changing-network-settings-since-the-9-25-08
:up:


----------

